# Eye Test for children



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello,

Can anybody suggest where I could have my son's eyesight tested in in Mirdif? 

All the opticians I've asked say that they can only test adults but couldn't suggest where to take him.

many thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We are going to take our daughter to Moorfields in Dubai.

We have been to many optometrists in both Dubai and Sharjah, but all hae refused to give her an eye exam ( cant hurt to ask...)
They all said she needs to be over 13- if not, we need to go to a private hospital and have them checked- they will give a prescription for glasses, and we can fill it at the optometrists.

I have only heard great things about Moorfields, so next time we are in Dubai, we we pop in and chat to them.


http://www.moorfields.ae/en/Services/Procedures/Optometric.aspx


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

That's great stuff Sgillie. We'll give them a go. Many thanks.


----------

